# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Scheenbeen

## jannodejager

hallo

ik heb 2 weken geleden een botsing gehad met zaal voetbal
2 scheenbenen tegen elkaar

ik kan gewoon lopen en joggen maar ik hoef niet rechts naast mn scheenbod te duwen van mn rechterbeen dat doet echt vreselijk pijn

meschien weten jullie wat het is alvast bedankt

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Janno,

Vervelend dat het zo'n pijn doet als je er op drukt, maar gelukkig heb je er verder weinig hinder van  :Smile: 
Het zou een irritatie van de aanhechting in het bod, een scheurtje in de spier, een ontsteking of heel iets anders kunnen zijn. Heb je ook een blauwe/rode plek ofzo?

Ik heb een link gevonden http://www.blessure-aanwijzer.nl/hier_doet_het_pijn.htm daar kan je klikken op de plek waar je pijn hebt en dan volgt een evt diagnose, oorzaak en behandeling. Dus misschien dat je daar wat aan hebt? 

Ik hoop voor je dat het snel over is en als je het niet vertrouwd zou ik er toch even mee naar de huisarts gaan. Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## jannodejager

nee er valt niks aan te zien en hij sde klacht staat niet bij de link het is niet met lopen ofzo maar bedankt voor de reactie

gr janno

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Janno,
Jammer dat je nog niet wijzer bent geworden... ik hoop voor je dat de pijn weggaat als je er op drukt en anders toch even naar de huisarts om te kijken of er niks ergs aan de hand is, want soms als je te lang met klachten door blijft lopen kan het vervelend/erger worden!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## jannodejager

ja klopt beetje eigenwijs maar ik had vrijdag ochtend een afspraak bij de docter ik er op duwen en ik voelde niks meer geen pijn enzo dus ik afgebeld en toen ik er gistereavond stoote ging ik door de grond beejte raar maar ja eff nieuwe afspraak maar maken dan

gr

----------

